

Here's the link to Saygent. Now Sue Me for $100.000 - sirwitti
http://saygent.com/

======
tzs
Wouldn't they sue HN? Better to out the link on your own site, and the submit
that link.

------
Amaan
Explain?

~~~
stfu
here is the discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4120379>

